# Hi! New Cat Owner and Member!



## Shakitty17 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

I am 25 years old, have always been a dog person but love animals in general. The last time I had a cat was when I was about 5 years old. I just finished grad school so we wanted to try something new! 
We adopted this beautiful, lovely, adorable, and cuddly kitty below at our local shelter. 

Right now the one thing that I am scared of is getting her spayed! I don't know what to expect and I'm just trying to educate myself on it more and more before I have to take her (Jan 5th is her appt). I don't want her to feel pain or for anything to go wrong!  

We have a cockatiel named Coco as well. 

We have so many questions, but I am sure I am at the right place. 

Talk to you soon!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Coco and the kitty looks adorable. What's the name of your kitty??


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww Coco and kitty are really cute! I'm sure you'll find lots of info here and enjoy the board :!:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Yay for adopting a shelter kitty!! OMG, how adorable. And your fine-feathered friend is just too cute.

Awww, the only thing to make sure of in a S/N procedure is that you've chosen a good vet. If she'll be at the shelter vets, it's a reasonable bet that they're experienced, so I wouldn't worry. And there's just a few 'keep an eye on after' steps.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome! Coco is adorable. And check out the kitty's bushy tail! I love it! Does she have a name yet?



Shakitty17 said:


> We have so many questions, but I am sure I am at the right place.


You sure are. Lots of great folks here who will be glad to help you out and offer support as you learn about caring for your kitty.

Best of luck with the spay. Good for you for educating yourself on the procedure. You can also do a search (see the search function at the top of the page) of the forum for relevant topics.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, so cute!  Jan 5 is my b-day so I'm sure kitty will be fine! :wink:


----------



## Shakitty17 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you guys for the warm welcome....We decided to name her Kitty  

Yea, right now the fear is with the surgery...I understand that it is invasive surgery....And yea she will be going to the shelter vets. 

I am going to worry from now till when it is over! I am so scared for her....


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!! Kitty is adorable.  

As someone mentioned, there is lots of good information about the spay surgery. Any other questions, by all means ask away.


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Shakitty.  Welcome. I was scared to death when I got my cat Kayla spayed but it really isn't that bad. She was a little slow for the first day or so but other than that she was fine.


----------



## happguy (Nov 14, 2005)

kitty a good name~hope it can have a good life~


----------



## Claire Vella (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi i'm new as well,

these are my two darlings, Toffee and liquorice they're sisters from the same litter and are now inseperable! - Toffee here below:










and this is liquorice:










Thanks for your help!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepard mix female Freesia


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome from another newbie. Your kitty will be fine. Just think of how many "spays" have been done  

Dan


----------

